# Going to get me a kayak



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been thinking about getting a yak for awhile now. Got out lat weekend while in Hatteras with a friend and gave it a shot, now I'm hooked. The peace and solitude that comes with fishing skinny water is the best.

Need some advice though. I have looked at many boats and need help from experianced yakkers. I don't want to go through the hassle of upgrading 2-3 times. What do you think of these and why?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I'm no expert but I love my OK Prowler 13, pretty sweet ride.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Mike,
Best opinions will be from those that have tried or better, owned, two or three of the ones you have listed. Those that have only had one of these will obvioiusly favor what they have, mostly.
I have a ride 135 and enjoy it. Its a little heavy and awkward to carry, and I would look at the tarpon 120 or something similair if I had to do it again.
I have not tried the others.
You should try one each one.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I have owned:

Tarpon 160......Fastest, but weight limit sux, storage is ok.

Prowler 13.......Pretty fast, stable, and *very manueverable*. Holds alot of weight with a nice rear well for storage. *Great* in rough water.

Ride 135.......It's a freakin barge. Ultra stable, great storage room, Super comfortable seat and back rest. I dont recommend it for long paddles though.

Caper Too small for most people needs. But you can carry it any wheres. It would be a great beginner yak for a kid or some one who just wants a small boat.


I have also paddled and pedaled about a dozen others. In my honest opinion, the Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 is the best all around fishing kayak.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Mike,, sent ya a PM


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

I have the ride and the design is super sweet but the quality sux azz I'm workin on my third replacment boat two have cracked on the top and the other is being returned now for leaking hatches I would go with any of the ok brands don't know if you can find one but the ok drifter is a pretty nice one I've paddled one a few time a lot like ride just bulletproof


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have the WS 160i. Very stable for me, but I weigh 160 lbs. Not good for fat dudes. It's fast and has lot's of storage, rod holders, etc....

Skunk


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I also will put in a vote for a prowler 13 from OK. I am about 220 and I carry a bunch of extra crap with me when I go out so it is a very wet ride but I am cool with that. I have the rudder option and I do use it about half of the time so it is very manuverable. It is more than stable enough I have never flipped except when surfing it in some decent waves. I have had it in back water and surf and rivers and lakes so it is definately a versital boat. Unfortunately I have never gotten to try anything else so I cant realy give a comparison but I have never felt the urge to replace this one either. Anywya hope that helps

John


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Mike
I've owned and paddled 37 yaks in the last 2 years. I know, sounds like BS, but I buy any kayak I can get my hands on from Craigslist. I'll paddled it and compare to the 2 or 3 yaks that I have in the garage at any point in time.
I'm 6'1, 200 pounds, 45 years old in reasonable shape. My typical fishing day involves about 5 or 6 miles of paddling, a long day can exceed 10. A short day is at least 3. All fishing is tidal rivers near Charleston or in the ocean. Most fishing involves paddling against wind and tide to get to my favorite spots at the best fishing tides.

With that said I like a 14 or 15 foot yak as a good compromise between speed and maneuverability. I prefer speed to ultimate stability, so I recently sold my RIDE 135 in favor of a Tarpon 140.

My favorite sit on tops over the past 2 years in order of preference.
T140. Fast, stable enough to stand in, comfortable for a day on the water. heavy
Ride 135 Slower than the T140, SUPER STABLE. Heavy
Heritage Redfish 14, Very comparable to the T140, but wetter ride for me.
OK Prowler 15, Faster than the T140, less stable, slower turning, GREAT storage. moderate to heavy. Wet. Did not like the molded foot braces at all; made my ankles hurt
Mainstream Kingfish. A litle slower than the T140. Very stable. VERY INEXPENSIVE. Carries a lot of gear. Did not like the molded footbraces.
OK Big Game. SUPER STABLE, BUT SLOW AS CHRISTMAS. I recommend this as the perfect BIG GUY kayak. room in the hull for 2 or 3 dead bodies, fishing rods, a small import car, ...
Hobie Mirage classic. Love the Mirage drive, Hate the cockpit layout. If they ever combine a a mirage drive in a Tarpon type cockpit layout I'll pay the $$$$$$. Until then, not for me.

Remember these are the top 7 yaks (my opinion only) from 21 SOT's I've paddled over the course of 2 years.

My advice is go to a paddlefest or kayak demo day and paddle as many as you can. Borrow a yak from friends, rent different models. You want to try different ones because what works for me may not work for you.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

had a redfish12 for a year, really liked it , then this year bought a new ocean kayak prowler 13 trident angler. i love it. period.

i dont know what other kayak id rather have.




Jesse


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I bought a ride for the stability of fishing the ocean. It saw its roughest yet today with 2-3ft seas and a north wind. It can be slow, but the sacrifice for stability is worth it imo. I dont have a problem getting it around.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Sea2aeS said:


> I bought a ride for the stability of fishing the ocean. It saw its roughest yet today with 2-3ft seas and a north wind. It can be slow, but the sacrifice for stability is worth it imo. I dont have a problem getting it around.



I was off the oceanfront all morning out of Rudee..LOL....it was a little rough.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Fish Militia*

Don't know if you're headed towards Buxton (OBX) but Rob is renting/guiding Yaks. Like TOO BUSY said, try a bunch. That's my plan. We're all different shapes, sizes and physical capailities. I'm big 6'4", 220 but I have a bad back. So I'm looking for a decent sized but light yak.


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

*kayak for AbuMike*

I agree with Wilber I love the prowler 13. I use it to fish & as a diving platform from the chesapeake down to the ashpoo river in sc. I love the stability of it I just havn't tryed standing up but overall pleased.


----------



## troutfishr (Nov 30, 2005)

*gonna get one too*

hey all,

i'm not a lurker, I just don't post much. This looked too interesting to pass on, I've looked at those yaks also and was wondering if anyone has or has seen this one from directboats.com, it's called the kiwi angler pontoon kayak ,I'm looking for stability (standing for flyfishing)? not to hijack thread but like them all but have none.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i have a heritage red fish and a new tarpon 120 between the 2 i would get another red fish. the quality is superior to the WS kayaks. if you want super stable check out the freedom hawk 14 the rear opens in a y configuration so you can stand with ease even has a leaning bar. bet that thing weighs a ton.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Malibu X Factor's*

I cannot believe the Malibu X-Factors and X-Factor Stealth have not even been mentioned.

If you got the bucks and want the best, then hands down the Malibu's are THE state of the art.

I own a Pro 2 Tandem and my wife and I, my buddy and I, my son and I have fished this boat many times, it will NOT flip and it will cruise straight and paddle easy.

You can buy a live well attachment, a outrigger, a fish finder called the X-Wing and a trolling motor attachment.

Do your research and if Malibu's are not at the top of totem pole then buy something different but you can't buy something better.

Here is the home page http://www.malibukayaks.com/kayaks.asp


----------



## bruceinva (Feb 28, 2008)

I have had several kayaks and I love my Hobie. I had a manta ray 14 which was nice but IMHO pedaling beats paddling, and you could always paddle if you wanted to. 

Bruce


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

troutfishr said:


> hey all,
> 
> i'm not a lurker, I just don't post much. This looked too interesting to pass on, I've looked at those yaks also and was wondering if anyone has or has seen this one from directboats.com, it's called the kiwi angler pontoon kayak ,I'm looking for stability (standing for flyfishing)? not to hijack thread but like them all but have none.


I have seen ithe Kiwi on a web site.It's an interresting looking craft. It's even made for a trolling motor. I sure would like to see one in real life.'

I have paddled the following yaks 
Heritage Redfish 14, pretty stabel and good paddling and good seat 
Wilderness Tarpon14, good and stable but wet inside heard new ones are dryer
Ocean Kayak Big Game a rock solid stable but brutal to paddle in a wind yak
Game, O. K. Ride 14 also good and stable and takes a lot of energy to paddle

I own a Heritage Fisherman Pro14 ( My first yak)which paddled the best of any but is kind of tipsy,.I just use it for fun paddling.

I use an Ocean Kayak Prowler Trident 15 for fishing.I wanted a stable yak for fishing . Rated for 500-550 lb's. and it paddles pretty good for a stable yak
To old to try to stand in it .I would think a young guy wouldn't have a problem standing in it.


----------

